# W: Black Templar Tabard Torsos and tac squad combi H: $ or bits trade



## furyion (May 1, 2011)

Hi, I'm needing 10 of the Black templar upgrade pack torsos with tabards to finish my space marine army, as well as 2 of the new tactical squad combi bolters.

I have plenty of IG/SM/Tau bits for trading so message me if you are interested. If not interested in a trade I would be willing to do a paypal payment.

Thanks in advance for any help!


----------

